# Textarea -> no scrolling!



## mille (4. August 2005)

hey!

da ich ein wenig gegoogelt habe, wurde ich in gewisserweise fündig. man kann das scrollen nicht ausschalten, sondern nur unsichtbar machen - heisst es.

und zwar mit dem css-befehl "overflow: hidden"

Wenn ich den verwende werden die Scrollbalken dennoch angezeigt! ich nutze Firefox. Im IE funktioniert das ganze ja! Aber unter mozilla eben nicht. Und das behagt mir nicht.
Wisst ihr noch eine möglichkeit da zu "schummeln" damit man den scrollbar auch unter mozilla nicht sieht?

mfg


----------



## Maik (4. August 2005)

Und warum willst du das Scrollen in einem mehrzeiligen Eingabefeld *<textarea>* unterbinden?

Im IE (6.0) lässt sich der überlange Inhalt durch das Markieren des Textes sehr wohl 'sichtbar' scrollen, wenn auch etwas unorthodox :suspekt:

Dass die _non-IE_ Browsers FireFox (1.0.2), Mozilla (1.6), Netscape (7.0) und Opera (8.01) den Scrollbalken trotz der CSS-Eigenschaft overflow:hidden anzeigen, sollte dir zu denken geben.


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

```
<textarea name="textarea" style="overflow : hidden; background-color : whitesmoke;border : 2px dotted red;" cols="20" rows="4"></textarea>
```


----------



## Maik (5. August 2005)

_@webmastersworld12_ 

Hast du unsere Postings nicht aufmerksam gelesen bzw. deinen Code mal vorher in den genannten Browsers Mozilla / FireFox und IE getestet, bevor du ihn hier postest 

In den _non-IE_ Browsers FireFox (1.0.2), Mozilla (1.6) und Netscape (7.0) wird ab der 5ten Zeileneingabe im Eingabefeld (rows="4") der vertikale Scrollbalken angezeigt, Opera (8.01) ignoriert *overflow: hidden* vollständig und zeigt den (inaktiven) Scrollbalken im leeren Eingabefeld an.


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

overflow:hidden = css >> bei css eine crossbrowser-forderung aufzustellen, ist der beste witz des tages, danke dafür das bescherte ablachen    > bevor man jemanden belehren will, sollte man wissen wovon man redet 

by the way: ff ist gar nicht schlecht, enns um css 2.0 (w3 standard) geht, da ist dann der IE 6.0 schlechter ... usw. > lies selbst


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. August 2005)

Dann wird es wohl Zeit, dass du über dich selbst lachst:suspekt:
http://www.quirksmode.org/css/contents.html


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

danke für den link  - wo bitte steht da, dass css crossbrowser geht? ... dass es von vornerherein nicht erwartet werden darf, dass css crossbrowser klappt,  sagte ich ja schon. der freund (vor meinem beitrag) wollte es halt nicht glauben und motzte zu meinen snippet > steht ja alles da.


----------



## Maik (5. August 2005)

Ich habe nicht gemotzt, sondern dein Source-Posting kritisiert, da es _milles_ Fragestellung in puncto Mozilla / FireFox nicht weiterhilft.



			
				webmastersworld12 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> overflow:hidden = css >> bei css eine crossbrowser-forderung aufzustellen, ist der beste witz des tages, danke dafür das besche*u*rte ablachen  > bevor man jemanden belehren will, sollte man wissen wovon man redet
> 
> by the way: ff ist gar nicht schlecht, wenns um css 2.0 (w3 standard) geht, da ist dann der IE 6.0 schlechter ... usw. > lies selbst


Diesen Kauderwelsch muss ich jetzt nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

kennst bescheren nicht? < nein, da wars wirklich vergebens was zu sagen, du musstest nie was verstehen, das resultat ist evident


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

... also ich habs ferner gerade getestet im
1. FireFox 1.0.2 und im

2.Netscape 7.0 (nach meiner info der aktuelle, 8.0 ist noch beta)

klappt in beiden, im IE 6.0 auch ! der pure zufall zwar ... aber gut, bevor jemanden a n s t ä n k e r s t  obs in diesem oder jenem browser auch geht, test mal


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. August 2005)

@webmasterworld
deine Behauptung, CSS sei nicht crossbrowserfähig, ist genauso haltbar, wie wenn du behaupten würdest, Beamte wären fleissig.... nur weil du mal einen gesehen hast, der gearbeitet hat.

Du pickst hier ein CSS-Beispiel heraus, welches nicht geht....ich zeig dir 100 andere, die funktionieren.
Daraus eine These zu erstellen...das hast du getan, sonst niemand. 

Wenn du behauptest, das Textarea ist im FF wegen CSS ohne Scrollbalken, dann nehme das display-Format mal heraus.... es ist für FF überflüssig. Sobald sich im Textarea mehr Inhalt befindet, als hineinpasst, sind auch Scrollbars zu sehen.

Um die Eingangsfrage zu beantworten:

```
overflow: -moz-hidden-unscrollable;
```

Und hier kommt das zum Tragen, was ich dir mit dem Link zu Quirksmode versuchte zu sagen.... Crossbrowser-Code ist mit CSS möglich, wie du dort anhand der diversen Beispiele sehen kannst.

Damit kann man diverse Formate für unterschiedliche Browser definieren.... deines für den IE, meines für Mozilla:

```
<style type="text/css">
<!--
textarea{
overflow: -moz-hidden-unscrollable;
}
*html textarea{
overflow:hidden;
}
-->
</style>
```


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

```
<style type="text/css">
table1
{
page-break-after: auto
}
</style>
```

das ist ein seitenumbruch für print in css2.0 (geht problemlos in ff, IE 6.0 macht nicht immer alles korr., Ns 7.0 machts gar nicht) - da mein kunde aber gerne den IE 6.0 für den stapeldruck verwenden möchte, der aber das css für den seitenumbruch braucht, wärs nett wenn du mir da einen emulator zeigen würdest der das kann.

by the way: das ist jetzt schon der 2. css code, wo browserprobs existieren; soviel zum beispiel beamte usw. ich kenne faule + fleissige beamte, faulheit ist charaktersache, die gibts überall


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. August 2005)

Ich kenne kein HTML-Element "table1"

Abgesehen davon.... "auto" erzwingt keinen Seitenumbruch, sondern lässt den Browser entscheiden, was passieren soll.
Den Seitenumbruch erzwingt man per "always"


----------



## webmastersworld12 (5. August 2005)

du pass mal auf, pflanz wen anderen, wennst nichtmal erkennst, dass das der class-name des css-codes ist, aber über css plauderst dann, such dir bitte jemand anderen zum sekkieren, von mir bekommst jetzt mehr keine antwort.

... bei mir jedenfalls hast deinen abartigen spass gehabt - hast verstanden?


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. August 2005)

Vielleicht liest du dich mal etwas in CSS ein.....Klassenselektoren beginnen mit einem Punkt.

Und bevor du anfängst, weiter rumzumotzen(zeig mir bitte, wo ich dich angemacht haben soll), lese dir die Netiquette durch und bringe dir Manieren bei.

Du kannst dich als verwarnt betrachten....und dies betrifft:

deinen Umgangston
den Stil deiner Beiträge(Netiquette#12)


----------

